# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mendoni se kandidimi i  Hysni Milloshit eshte kot?

## Mr-Bledi

Kandidimi i Hysni Milloshit per kryetar bashkie (ne mos gabofsha  :ngerdheshje:  ) a mendoni se pati ndonje vlere apo ndryshoi dicka ne rezultatet e dy aleateve per "kurorezimin" e Edi Rames apo Lulzim Bashes?

----------


## landi45

e futi iliri me heq vota partise punes ose ps

----------


## Geri Tr

Llaf i Sigurt, Hysniu fiton bashkine ''Bishti i Palles"

----------


## Elonaa

Gjalle qenka akoma ky tipi???!! :djall i fshehur:  S'besoj se ka votuar njeri per kete.Duhej cuar ne ndonje qytet tjetjer

----------


## juanito02

Milloshi ka hyre ne zgjedhje me parrullen : O mi gjyshe t'shtifsha ne dhe

----------


## derjansi

ket e futi ilir meta qe ti mori vota ed rames

1500 vota ja ka mor qe nuk jan pak ne ket gar kaq te ngusht

----------


## xfiles

Nuk mendoj se ishte kot, 
ishte simbolike se egzistojne alternativa te tjera perveç dy paleve kryesore.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Nuk mendoj se ishte kot, 
> ishte simbolike se egzistojne alternativa te tjera perveç dy paleve kryesore.


Ne fakt per mua si alternative tjeter pervec ketyre te medhajave ishte dhe PDIU,kishte marre vota per nje parti e re qe eshte,me duket se edhe nje bashki e fitoi po nuk me kujtohet se cila

----------


## xfiles

> Ne fakt per mua si alternative tjeter pervec ketyre te medhajave ishte dhe PDIU,kishte marre vota per nje parti e re qe eshte,me duket se edhe nje bashki e fitoi po nuk me kujtohet se cila


PDIU mund te shpresoje te marri ndonje anetar keshilli dhe ndonje deputet meqe me siguri ka mbeshtetjen e çameve kudo ne shqiperi(te pakten keshtu duhet te jete), por nuk eshte alternative,
jo se milloshi ishte, thjesht nga ana simbolike, ai e tha dhe vete qe nuk pretendon te marri vota por thjesht do ti kujtoje shqiptaret qe nuk jane vetem ata te dy.

Here here, me pelqen ky hysniu.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Here here, me pelqen ky hysniu.


E di c'me ka pelqyer mua tek ky Hysniu? Qe eshte treguar i sinqerte, e thote hapur qe eshte komunist, ndryshe nga keta te tjeret. Ato vota hallall, sepse i ka marre per sinqeritet. 

E une qe mendoja, se kishte vdekur sinqeriteti....

----------


## xfiles

> E di c'me ka pelqyer mua tek ky Hysniu? Qe eshte treguar i sinqerte, e thote hapur qe eshte komunist, ndryshe nga keta te tjeret. Ato vota hallall, sepse i ka marre per sinqeritet. 
> 
> E une qe mendoja, se kishte vdekur sinqeriteti....


po pra, dhe jo vetem se e thote hapur se eshte komunist,
por thote hapur edhe disa te verteta te tjera me sinqeritet.

----------


## Station

Hysni Milloshi nuk u fut kot në garë.
Ai u fut i nxitur dhe mbështetur nga LSI me një synim shumë të qartë,* ti largonte sa të kishte mundësi vota Ramës.*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Hysni Milloshi nuk u fut kot në garë.
> Ai u fut i nxitur dhe mbështetur nga LSI me një synim shumë të qartë,* ti largonte sa të kishte mundësi vota Ramës.*


Nqoftse eshte ashtu at'here Rama qenka 'superior' as tentativa e LSI e as ajo e Bashes per ta penguar nuk po funskionojne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Nqoftse eshte ashtu at'here Rama qenka 'superior' as tentativa e LSI e as ajo e Bashes per ta penguar nuk po funskionojne


po rama eshte superior i inferioreve qe e votojne.

----------


## EDLIN

> Ne fakt per mua si alternative tjeter pervec ketyre te medhajave ishte dhe PDIU,kishte marre vota per nje parti e re qe eshte,me duket se edhe nje bashki e fitoi po nuk me kujtohet se cila


Ka fitu bashkite Sukth, Rrogozhinë dhe Librazhd, si edhe komunat Markat dhe Shushicë.

----------


## ZANOR

...jo kot, por molle sherri me i paksua votat e demokrateve!

----------


## illyrian rex

*A mendoni se kandidimi i Hysni Milloshit ishte dicka e pa-vlere?* 

Ndoshta me mire mire qe ka kandiduar. Te pakten ta shuajme kurreshtjen dhe te kuptojme sa eshte numri i atyre qe mendojne si Milloshi.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Hysni Milloshi nuk u fut kot në garë.
> Ai u fut i nxitur dhe mbështetur nga LSI me një synim shumë të qartë,* ti largonte sa të kishte mundësi vota Ramës.*


pra qenka e vertete qe komunistat votojne edi ramen. ma n'fund e pranut  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> pra qenka e vertete qe komunistat votojne edi ramen. ma n'fund e pranut


nqoftse komunistat e votojne ramen at`here pse hysni milloshi tenton tia marre votat dhe eshte kunder rames ? 

sigurisht qe jo socializmi nuk eshte komunizm!

----------


## puroshkodran

> nqoftse komunistat e votojne ramen at`here pse hysni milloshi tenton tia marre votat dhe eshte kunder rames ? 
> 
> sigurisht qe jo socializmi nuk eshte komunizm!


puna e tij pse
un e kisha tjeter kund
nqs mendohet se milloshi asht fut prej lsi-se me i marre vota rames, dmth se komunistat votojne ps-ne
kjo dihej por ps-istat nuk e pranonin

----------

